# RFID based shopping cart



## geethucmohan199 (Dec 27, 2012)

Please i need help on my mini project, RFID based shopping cart. 
The ckt diagram is available in the attachement. I have so many doubts please can someone clarify it for me? Refer page no. 23 for circuit diagram.

1. URDC shown in power supply unit connected to J2??
2. What is J1 in power supply unit? Is it the transformer secondary?
3. In the reset mechanism whats 100E?
4. In the reset mechanism whats SW1?
5. Is j3 the buzzer connection?
6. why is there an LED in the power supply unit? What is the name of the same?
7. From where do we get the ground for power supply as well?
8. What does the arrows near the microcontroller mean?
9. What is the base1 at pin 20 of microcontroller U2?
10. Is crystal oscillator available as such for buying?
11. Why is the battery circuit below LCD2 needed? where is it connected?
12. How is the vegetable tray connected?
13. Why does it say vegetable tray to port 0?
14. Rfid card trolley and rfid module shown by an arrow, why is that, what is that?
15. how is the rfid module connected?
16. why is rs232 (page 18) needed?
17. why is the transmitter (mo sawr ask transmitter) and reciever (os-rx 02 ask reciever) needed? where is it connected? 
18. Motor control ckt is not shown. How is it connected?
19. Driver IC has to be connected. circuit?
20. which are the stock box parts and the trolley parts?
21. how is the load cell connected?
22. How is data send recieved by the computer (centralised billing system)?
23. How is the computer connected to the circuit?

Please clarify any if you know...i need it urgent...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Per the forum rules, we cannot assist with homework.


----------



## Kefali (Nov 11, 2012)

The English in the document is very poor. Needs to be proof read.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Dogg said:


> Per the forum rules, we cannot assist with homework.


As said by Dogg, we are not allowed to help with homework

I am assuming that there is a reason for the very poorly marked diagram and that is to see if you understand what you are doing. The information is there but YOU have to make decisions, putting your knowledge of electronics together with the diagram and the explanations given in the text. 

Good Luck .. and if you really don't see what is being asked for, I would advise you to go see the person that gave you this work to do .. If he /she is good they will ask you questions and get you to answer them so that you understand what you have to do .. your own questions are very good & I am sure that you actually know the answers to them only you are very unsure of yourself. Also compare the circuit to the pcb layout .. that frequently helps


----------

